# Immi account locked



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi,
While applying for Australian VISA, my immigration account was locked as I replied wrongly to all the security questions while recovering my password. Please let me know what is the procedure to unlock it so that I do not have to fill the whole 17 page VISA document.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

abhkulkarni said:


> Hi,
> While applying for Australian VISA, my immigration account was locked as I replied wrongly to all the security questions while recovering my password. Please let me know what is the procedure to unlock it so that I do not have to fill the whole 17 page VISA document.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


 If you have submitted your application then you can create a new immiaccount and import you application using TRN.... else access your EOI, click on apply visa, it will ask you to log in to Immiaccount. you can create new account. once you log in to new account, your application would be there. this is how i did it...


----------



## abhkulkarni (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your help


----------

